# Getting a Pacfic Smart Cart



## rcfarm (Jun 10, 2010)

Should be getting my Smart cart by next week. Bought used , but in excellant condition. Thank You Lynne.

Also a big thanks to Gary for hauling it home for me.


----------



## Ann knight (Jun 10, 2010)

Congratulations ! I love them! I am getting quite a list of "wants" for my new hobby ! Enjoy your cart and thanks for your harness suggestions!....Ann


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 10, 2010)

I am conflicted about whether to go for the Pacific, or a lighter cart. If the mare I am starting right now was a "B", or bigger "A", I wouldn`t even think about it...it would be Pacific for sure...but she is a pretty fine-boned mare, and is under 33 now at five, so not gonna get any bigger.





I know the Pacific is around 150 pounds, and so am I...so there is a delema. Have any of you guys ever seen these carts? (see link below) I have e-mailed about it, and can have this in mini size, with 24" metal wheels rather than the wire wheels shown on the mini carts.

This is really weird...I have tried three times to post the link to this cart...but for some reason it won't "take".



I know it is a good link, I can link it from my computer, but it won't work from this site. Anyways...it is the "Trail Cart, from G & S Horse Cart Co.


----------



## jleonard (Jun 10, 2010)

So jealous! Lucky you to find a used one too! I'd love to get a Smart Cart, I have one horse that is only 33" but a total powerhouse and I think would pull it just fine, but that is more money than I need to spend. Be sure to post pics when it arrives


----------



## Minimor (Jun 11, 2010)

Congratulations--I'm sure you will be thrilled with the Smart Cart--we sure like ours!!

Sue--the Smart Cart is lighter than 150 lbs--my first one, with the standard axle, weighs more like 110 lbs, and the 2nd one, which has the wider axle, is around 115 lbs.


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 11, 2010)

Minimor said:


> Congratulations--I'm sure you will be thrilled with the Smart Cart--we sure like ours!!
> 
> Sue--the Smart Cart is lighter than 150 lbs--my first one, with the standard axle, weighs more like 110 lbs, and the 2nd one, which has the wider axle, is around 115 lbs.


Really? That could change things...



A friend of mine in BC has one, and said her's is 150. Perhaps she has the grooms step or some extras on her that added weight.

I plan a trip to BC this fall, so will go see them at their shop again and ask them about the different carts and additions. I do know of a scond hand one for sale out there as well. I shall have to check on the cost of shipping too.

Sorry rcfarm...didn't mean to run away with your thread here.





I am so jealous as well...the smart cart is the ultimate in my eyes!!!






Lucky you to have someone bringing it home to you!





The link to that other cart is... http://www.gscart.com/atcart.htm


----------



## rcfarm (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone



I thought about the GS cart, but did not want the spring seat. They are a nice looking cart for the money


----------



## Minimor (Jun 12, 2010)

Sue--if your friend happens to have the brush guard on hers, that would add a lot of weight. I've been told by more than 1 person to not put out money to have the brush guard--it adds a lot of weight & isn't very effective. Don't ask me why it isn't effective, that's just what people have told me.


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 12, 2010)

What is a brush guard?


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jun 12, 2010)

A brush guard is some sort of 'projection' placed on the cart, usually on the sides of the basket forward of the wheels, with the aim of deflecting brush and similar growth 'outward' so that it does not/cannot end up becoming 'caught' between the wheels and the body of the cart. Don't know how well they work; imagine it depends on the design of both cart and brush guard...but I have seen pics and read of carts of all sizes that have them.Would guess that some work well, some maybe not as well(like lots of things!)I recently read of someone who, while driving a cart in a serpentine course through a stand of closely-spaced trees, was unable to halt fast enough, and one wheel rolled right up a tree, tipping the cart and dumping her out!(Horse had a good 'whoa'; both she and horse were fine, thankfully!) She opined that a brush guard might have prevented this...?

Margo


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 13, 2010)

Then really, all they need is something similar to what the pneumatic tired carts have that "close" the wheel; as that is the purpose of that little piece of tubing.

Hmmm...Just have to figure a way to attatch it to the metal wheels, as they have a hub cap...unlike the simple nut on most of the pneumatic wheels. I suppose you could take one to a welder and see what you could come up with.


----------



## RhineStone (Jun 13, 2010)

A brush guard is actually forward of the wheel and horizontal. Here is a photo of a Meadowbrook with brush guards. You can see the piece of metal attached to the shafts in front of the wheel. http://www.drivingessentials.com/pop%20up%20pages/Traditional_Carriages/tc_marathon_std.htm

Myrna


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 13, 2010)

But that wouldn't keep brush or anything from getting between the wheel and the cart.


----------



## RhineStone (Jun 14, 2010)

I think by the term "brush" they mean small and large trees, or CDE hazard posts, and yes, that piece of metal would deflect that. If by brush you think sticks and twigs, I don't know of any attachment that will deflect that. The metal is at the same "plane" as the wheel, even though it doesn't look like it in the photo, so the idea is that if a tree is run along the shaft, it is "pushed" out before it gets to the wheel, so it should go around the wheel instead of getting stuck between the wheel and the box.

Myrna


----------

